
Ask HN: Do you read literature  and novels? - abdelhadikhiati
As software developer i always take time to push my career up and read technical books to be able to do the job better, but sometimes i like reading stories and novels, but i don&#x27;t have time for it, do you read novels ?
======
abstractspoon
I used to read heavily on public transport, always carrying 2 or 3 novels in
my bag. I would read one book on the way to work and another on the way home.

For personal reasons I no longer do that, so I make time when I get home from
work in the evenings to read a chapter. I also deliberately leave books lying
around to remind to make time.

